# Maddens Falls



## dickyknee (Oct 27, 2008)

Went out frogging tonight with Hobbs and Bugsy .
No idea on what types of frogs they are (yet), feel free to post any names if you know them .


----------



## mckellar007 (Oct 27, 2008)

i wouldnt have a clue on any of the species, but there are some nice pics there!


----------



## DDALDD (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful photography mate. All I know is that pic no.4 is Peron's Tree frog.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Oct 28, 2008)

Pic 5-8 is a blue mountains tree frog i think


----------



## Bugsy (Oct 28, 2008)

Hopefully next time we'll find one of those big fat green tree frogs


----------



## gman78 (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't know the names but great photos.
Love the yellow one


----------



## Australis (Oct 28, 2008)

Dicky, Great photos, sure looks like a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheers guys , was a good night out ....


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2008)

Female L. lesueuri
Male L. lesueuri
Male L. peroni
4 x L. citropa
Male L. lesueuri
How'd the big guy go? no slipping over on the greasy rocks?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Jason , was waiting for you to tell me what they were 
Nah no slipping , all went smoothly , going to head back soon ...
I have been there during the day a few times now too , even if you don't spot much it is a top little spot for a walk .
Give us a call if you ever need some one to go with ...most week nights are good for me .


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 28, 2008)

it was a great little spot  looking forward to the next trip .......

those pics turned out well dicky  did you find out what that bug was?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah pics come out pretty good Hobbs , where's your pics .....


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been down there a fair bit of late, trying to hold off for some rain, also, going a little later in the season will give you many different species that arn't calling atm, though frogs like the Blue Mountains Tree frogs will be gone.. Try going on a hot rainy afternoon mid January... the peronii will make your ears bleed...


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheers for the tips Jason , i plan on going a fair bit , not just for the frogs , I am convinced there is plenty of stuff to shoot out there .


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 28, 2008)

oh wow ..you guys must of had a ball..the frogs are just beautiful...
thank you for sharing...awesome photos


----------



## JasonL (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, you may get lucky, though there are much better places for snakes, I have been to Maddens probably 100 times in the last 3-5 years, and only seen a very small handful of common snakes in that area, I was going to go to Maddens last night as I knew you guys were going, but decided to go to a different spot to take some pics...


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool pics jas 

im looking forward to my invite to the "better places for snakes"


----------



## mattmc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ive been trying to get down there every weekend for a while now....but dad always makes an excuse ...grrrr.....

Ill get there sooner or later, noice pics jase and dicky

Matt


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah dont be to shy with those spots Jason ....
Cheers Matt , it is a nice little spot , give us a yell when/if you head down .


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 28, 2008)

nice shots brett and jason, I gotta find an adder soon lol. when I come down to sydney and the gong next I gotta get out with you guys. FIND ME AN ADDER


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Ryan , thanks , give us a yell when your coming down next .


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 3, 2008)

Few more pics from tonight at the same spot , was not the best night to go but still a few out .


----------



## JasonL (Nov 4, 2008)

Brett, try looking around the pond up the top near the big boulders, there are a few diffent species that are hard to find down the bottom like bleating tree frogs.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2008)

Cheers Jason .
Have only been looking between the wall and half way to the walls so far , but will venture a bit further next time .
Do you know how deep the water is behind the wall and near the pump ?


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 4, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> Cheers Jason .
> Have only been looking between the wall and half way to the walls so far , but will venture a bit further next time .
> Do you know how deep the water is behind the wall and near the pump ?



jump in and find out lol  nice pics mate was that at the same spot?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2008)

hobbo said:


> jump in and find out lol  nice pics mate was that at the same spot?



I will if you will  ....yeah same spot , was fairly cold so not much about though .
Going to have a good look around down the other entrances one day , you keen ?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I have waded through it to get pics of frogs before, it's 4 - 5 feet deep. Your walking staight past the spot I'm refering to, about 20 meters from the carpark on your right hand side heading down...


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Yeah, I have waded through it to get pics of frogs before, it's 4 - 5 feet deep. Your walking staight past the spot I'm refering to, about 20 meters from the carpark on your right hand side heading down...




Yep i know the spot , when I was heading home last night I could hear a few different calls in there , but was done for the night , next time I'll stop for sure .
Going to check that spot tomorrow morning really early for reps , might be a few sunning on those rocks .
That's if the sun is out , not looking good so far .

At 5 foot deep I wont be jumping in there , I might disappear ....


----------



## JasonL (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are some pics from the spot I took in a 1/2 hour trip with the kids, a couple of nights after your first visit.


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice photos Jason, especially the dentata fully inflated. I've only managed to get them at "half-mast". 

Aaron


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2008)

Top pics Jason , will have to check that spot for sure .
Nice score with the fully inflated throat too.


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Nov 4, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## mattmc (Nov 4, 2008)

the rocky spot you should find a few different toadlets aswell.....when i come down.....im hoping this weekend....ive got a few other places up my sleeve aswell  shall give you a yell when i do!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Nov 5, 2008)

mattmc said:


> the rocky spot you should find a few different toadlets aswell.....when i come down.....im hoping this weekend....ive got a few other places up my sleeve aswell  shall give you a yell when i do!


 
Don't go giving away all the good sites Matt


----------

